# CruzerLite A2 case take your battery cover off too?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have one of the Androidified cases and, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to take that thing off without it also pulling off my battery cover EVERY SINGLE TIME. Does anybody else have this problem too? Is there a trick to keeping that from happening?


----------



## garyd9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Same issue here... The high gloss battery cover sticks to the glossy inside of the TPU. If you use your finger to put a very small amount of talc (baby powder) on the battery covery before you put on the TPU, it helps some.


----------

